# Siuslaw River Coffee Roasters



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Wonderful, eclectic coffee shop/gift shop located in Florence Oregon - Old Town - right on the river.* Come in and enjoy our fresh roasted coffee and wonderful home baked pastries. Come and* relax by our river rock fireplace or enjoy our deck overlooking the beautiful Siuslaw River and Bridge!

More...


----------

